# Traegerized Choice Tenderloin



## Savannahsmoker (Sep 21, 2012)

Dinner grilled off of the Traeger Pellet Grill/Smoker


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, I wasn't hungry.  That steak looks fantastic and the asparagus, wowie!  Great job!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 21, 2012)

Dang, Savannah!

Looks so good!


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Holy Smokes...what an awesome photo!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, I wasn't hungry.  That steak looks fantastic and the asparagus, wowie!  Great job!


+1

Where did you get tenderloin that big?


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 22, 2012)

That looks fantastic, I want one,  I do so want one now please


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2012)

Holy smackaroo, that looks good!  I'm doing steaks tonight.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 7, 2012)

Fantastic looking tenderloin...


----------



## HomeCook58 (Mar 9, 2013)

That's one scrumpious looking hunk of meat...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2013)

Perfectly cooked!!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 22, 2013)

That looks amazing!


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 22, 2013)

Another beauty!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 23, 2013)

Lawks !


----------

